# Auschaltung 1h por Taster zum 100A 12V überbücken



## maxi (13 November 2006)

Hallo,


Suche eine Flip Flop Aussschaltung, möglichst klein, die per Taster 1h lang 100A 12V schlatet.

Entweder mit kleinen Releias oder per Mosfet Transistor.

Weiss jemand was?
Eilt etwas.
Brauche 20-30 Stück falls es funktioniert gleich.
Evtl 100 Stück nochmal später.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (13 November 2006)

Hallo Maxi,

ich habe keine Ahnung was du dir vorstellst. 100A Gleichstrom mit einem kleinen Relais schalten?
Geeignete Gleichspannungsschütze findes du z.Bsp. unter http://www.thermonie.de/deutsch/produkte/schuetze/wr/120.php. Zur Ansteuerung reicht im einfachsten Falle ein Eltako.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## maxi (14 November 2006)

Habe da mal eine Email hingeschickt, da ie alle irgendwo auf einer Messe feiern 

danke dir.


----------



## maxi (15 November 2006)

Keiner evtl Lust so etwas zu einen normalen Preis zu bauen?
So innerhalb 10 Tagen 40 Stück oder so?
Bei schneller Materialbeschaffung etc. bin ich gerne behilflich.
Er Kann es auch bei uns bauen, Werkzeug etc. haben wir alles.


----------



## HolleHonig (16 November 2006)

maxi schrieb:


> Er Kann es auch bei uns bauen, Werkzeug etc. haben wir alles.



na dann kannstes ja gleich selber bauen.


----------



## maxi (16 November 2006)

HolleHonig schrieb:


> na dann kannstes ja gleich selber bauen.


 
Sind gerade etwas überlastet und auch dazu noch zwei im Urlaub.
Kann mich vor Arbeit gerade schon garnimmer retten.
Da ich als Angestellter nicht andauernd 20-30 Überstunden die Woche machen will würd ich ein Produkt lieber fertig kaufen und evtl ein klein bisschen mehr zahlen. Brauch mich dann um nicht viel zu kümmern.

Hätte halt jemand guten gebraucht der es zuverlässig baut und auch weiss was er macht un seien Arbeit selbst überprüfen kann.
Mit Leiharbeitern brauche ich meist zum Erklären udn zum Kontrolieren mehr Zeit als wenn ich es selbst machen würde.


----------



## maxi (16 November 2006)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Hallo Maxi,
> 
> ich habe keine Ahnung was du dir vorstellst. 100A Gleichstrom mit einem kleinen Relais schalten?
> Geeignete Gleichspannungsschütze findes du z.Bsp. unter http://www.thermonie.de/deutsch/produkte/schuetze/wr/120.php. Zur Ansteuerung reicht im einfachsten Falle ein Eltako.
> ...


 
Die melden sich leier nicht bei mir.
Habe nun schon 3 mal angerufen. Were nicht zu eine Techniker urchgestellt und erhalte auch keinen Rückruf.

Die sin gerade auf irgen einer Messe in Köln. 

Da es an mir nicht liegen kann, frage ich mich ob die überhaupt etwas verkaufen wollen und warum die auf eine Messe gehen.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (16 November 2006)

maxi schrieb:


> Die melden sich leier nicht bei mir....


Wenn die nicht wollen, gibt es bestimmt noch andere Anbieter. Der link war nur eine Fundstelle nach ganz kurzem Googeln nach "Gleichspannungsschütz".

Bei Moeller o.ä. nachfragen, welche Schütze zum Schalten von 100A Gleichstrom geeignet sind, wäre ein weiterer Vorschlag.
Deine Zeit läuft!


Gruß, Onkel


----------

